# Elock gun safes



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

So what happens to the electronic (key pad) lock on a gun safe if it gets hit with an EMP? Quits working? I bet it does Could you imagine the SHTF and your guns are unavailable, because the key pad is fried...lol


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Super point, my bolted to the floor gun safe is a simple "Liberty" dial model with a 1/4" plate door. It is a pain in the ass for quick access, but always functions.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

I replaced my elock with a standard lock last month. Just for that reason. I sleep better now.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

I have all my safes (X3) installed with key locks! Never go wrong and don't require a little light to see the numbers! Just keep your keys handy!


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

My Sentry Safe has the electronic key pad, but also came with a couple of keys that can be used if the key pad malfunctions.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Cannon Safe Co just came out with their new EMP safe lock. Dual Access EMP Lock | Cannon Safe it features an electronic key pad for quick access and a built in dial lock as a backup in case of an EMP. Looks like it would be a good idea but it's probably pretty expensive. I don't know if it's available as an upgrade for existing safes or if it's only available on new safes.

Edited to add: My Liberty Fatboy Jr came with a dial lock which was part of the reason I chose it. An EMP was not my first concern, I think the dial will hold up better in a fire also although I have no proof of that. It does not allow for quick access but has a day lock built into it in case you want to keep the safe unlocked while your home.

-Infidel


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Mine is like ajk, it has a keyed backup


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not sure I'd be all that comfortable with a set of keys floating around...seems it would defeat the purpose of having an electronic key pad. Why a key pad when you have a key???? 

I'm (if you haven't guessed) knee deep in researching gun safes. I'm being thorough because it's a lot of money to spend and it's going to be around a while. 

As you can tell...I really question the value of having an electronic key pad. From a preppers perspective, EMP aside, it also means that I would have to be tied to a power source (batteries), which isn't a deal breaker. Yet having batteries around because they are nice to have is a lot different than having them around because they are a necessity.

Or...when the key pad could no longer be powered I could simply use the key...lol
I think the mechanical dial will get the nod...


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I'm not sure I'd be all that comfortable with a set of keys floating around...seems it would defeat the purpose of having an electronic key pad. Why a key pad when you have a key????
> 
> I'm (if you haven't guessed) knee deep in researching gun safes. I'm being thorough because it's a lot of money to spend and it's going to be around a while.
> 
> ...


Man I went through that, just got mine a couple of weeks ago. I bought a Liberty Fatboy Jr from Gander Mtn. I love it even though there's no way you'll ever get 48 guns in it. Made in the USA (yeah that was important to me) and a lifetime transferable guarantee where they pay the freight to replace it if there's ever a problem including replacing it when it does it's job protecting your valuables in a fire/theft. 12 locking bolts in the door and a 45 minute burn rating at 1200 degrees. Weighs in right around 700lbs and it's not fun to move but 3 strong men can manage it with the help of some 1" PVC to roll it on.


























I highly recommend this safe.

-Infidel


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Just some words to the wise - no need to be telling the homies about what happens if the batteries aren't working....

Just saying.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice safe, Infidel. 

I would edit your post about how to move one, though.

OPSEC. Beats being tortured.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

Infidel said:


> Cannon Safe Co just came out with their new EMP safe lock. Dual Access EMP Lock | Cannon Safe it features an electronic key pad for quick access and a built in dial lock as a backup in case of an EMP. Looks like it would be a good idea but it's probably pretty expensive. I don't know if it's available as an upgrade for existing safes or if it's only available on new safes.
> 
> Edited to add: My Liberty Fatboy Jr came with a dial lock which was part of the reason I chose it. An EMP was not my first concern, I think the dial will hold up better in a fire also although I have no proof of that. It does not allow for quick access but has a day lock built into it in case you want to keep the safe unlocked while your home.
> 
> -Infidel


I work on bank equipment. I deal a lot with combo locks mech, and electronic. Electronic locks do have a slightly higher failure rate that mech locks, because of this you will NEVER see a electronic lock installed on a vault door. The cost to core drill a vault is just way to high. With all that being said, I love electronic locks, that are relatively trouble free, and for the ease of use.

Most electronic lock failures are caused by the keypad, in most cases you can pop the keypad off, plug in a working one to access the safe.

If you are worried about batteries, get a kaba mas electronic lock, they dont use batteries, they have a power generator, and it generates its own power by twisting the dial back in forth. (granted for the cost of the lock you can buy years and years worth of 9volt batteries.) They are extremely reliable.

I would stay away from any lock (mech or electronic) that is made by the safe company,

Stick with a good quality group 2 lock made by s&g, la gard, kaba, diebold, and mosler.

the cannon safe emp lock looks like a homemade lock, I would stay away from it. jsut my 2 cents. 

Mech locks can be set up for fast access, You can set the whole combo to 1 number, so you turn it to the left to your number, the back to the stop point and its unlocked.

Ive never tried to open a safe after a fire, but i would say both mech/electronic would be fubar


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Infidel,

Very nice, I see you have the dial lock...lol 

Liberty is definitely on my short list. As is Rhino (Bighorn). Liberty make the Cabelas line of safes, which I didn't know until recently. I have been lead to believe that the only thing different between the two is the logo. I'm taking it on faith that what I've been told is true, maybe yes maybe no. They do carry the same warranty, which is a good one. Hopefully I'll never have to use it. 

Also the Liberty door organizers are nice, I checked one out and while it may not worth the hundred buck they're asking for it, it would be a nice to have item...


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

If you wait for the right sale you might be able to get the organizer included with the safe. I've seen Gander Mtn do this, no idea if Cabela's does or not but maybe they'd match the deal at Gander? I would agree that either electric or mechanical locks will probably be destroyed in a fire but at least you don't have to rely on batteries with the mechanical. You can change out the locks on the Liberty safes if you don't particularly like the lock it comes with but to qualify for warranty it needs to be done by a locksmith.

-Infidel


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The Cabelas signature, ambasador and magunum lines of safes come with the door organizer and an outlet kit as standard featues. You can also buy them seperately. Who ever came up with the idea of a door organizer really made safes a lot more user friendly and freed up quite a bit of shelf space in the process.

j....I'm a bit confused, the factory locksets on the Liberties/Cabelas are group 2 UL listed S&G's. Should they be avoided because they are factory or they are they ok because they are S&G's?

I did look at some of the import safes....they looked good and had some nice features yet I wasn't sure the quality was there. Quality of materials and construction of a safe is one of those things you really can't tell just by looking at them. I sure can't! 

I've actually learned quite a bit...For one thing UL has established fire/security ratings for Residential Security Cabinets (safes). The higher the RSC rating the better the safe will resist fire and attack. Longer is better...now to figure out which safes provide the best of both at a decent price point.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

Seneca said:


> j....I'm a bit confused, the factory locksets on the Liberties/Cabelas are group 2 UL listed S&G's. Should they be avoided because they are factory or they are they ok because they are S&G's?


no, s&g locks are good, just stay away from homemade stuff.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

The thing I notice most with safe fire ratings is they are all rated differently [email protected] degrees. Some are rated for a shorter time at a higher temp some rated longer time at lower temp. I really don't understand why the manufacturers can't just come to a standard rating. Buying a safe is definitely a learning experience, that's for sure. I think I looked at every safe in the county when I bought mine and then when I decided what I wanted I had to wait for it to come back in stock. Stock on safes seemed to be a big issue with Gander Mtn when I was shopping.

-Infidel


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

They didn't have the safe I wanted at the Cabelas in town, yet they list them, so I called Cabelas online customer service number and was told they had gone through their allotment of that style of safe and wouldn't be getting any more in until next year...Wow! 

So I called the local store and asked why that was, they said they'd contact liberty and get back with me...which they did. Long story short they put the safe on a PO and it'll be here in 6-8 weeks...I'm so stoked that somebody actually took the time to help me out, and that I can upgrading to exactly the safe I want...kudus to Cabelas... 

Infidel,
I agree 1000% it's a learning experience and I have the crib notes to prove it...lol


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

I recently bought a Field and Stream safe on sale at Dick's. It's small, however, it holds all my guns, plus room for some personal items. It has a manual lock only, as I did not want the electronic key pad. I also bought a smaller Stack On pistol safe, which has a three button electronic pad for quick access, but, can also be opened manually with a key if needed. I just don't trust the e-pad safe locks, as there's too many failure modes.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's a good link for those still looking. Gun Safe Buyers' Guide

FWIW: I wouldn't have an e-lock, and I don't trust Stack-On. Just check youtube on them. I like my S&G mechanical.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Seneca said:


> They didn't have the safe I wanted at the Cabelas in town, yet they list them, so I called Cabelas online customer service number and was told they had gone through their allotment of that style of safe and wouldn't be getting any more in until next year...Wow!
> 
> So I called the local store and asked why that was, they said they'd contact liberty and get back with me...which they did. Long story short they put the safe on a PO and it'll be here in 6-8 weeks...I'm so stoked that somebody actually took the time to help me out, and that I can upgrading to exactly the safe I want...kudus to Cabelas...
> 
> ...


Congrats on the safe and I'm sure you'll be pleased with it. Liberty makes a nice well built safe. Glad to hear Cabela's took good care of you, I've dealt with them for years online and all my purchases from them have been flawless, even going so far as to replace a set of Midland 2 way radios a year after purchase when I had an issue with one of the radios. Just a great company to deal with IMO. I wish I had a Cabela's store locally, the nearest one is probably 2 1/2 hrs from me.

-Infidel


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The only reason to have a gun safe is to keep your guns from being accessible. If you are affraid of theft then install a good alarm system. It costs less and is more effective. Besides, you can get to your gun if you need it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Detering theft is half of it, fire protection is the other half. A good alarm system that alerts police or the fire department would be a plus. 

Everyones situation is a bit different, some can simply keep a gun or two out of the safe and accessable, while others may not be able to. Which may partly explain why I vew quick access as largely unnecessary. For others it may be necessary.

A gun safe is only going to slow down a determined thief. Given enough time and the right tools and they will gain access. So when you buy a safe what is it that are you really buying...time...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Homie already knows. the weal points of low cost safes.
If key pad fails on ours the dial comes off and a key can be used.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought mine when my little girl began walking and getting into stuff. At that time I was keeping all my guns in the closet.

I kept putting it off because for the price of the safe I could buy 1.5 guns. Best buy I ever made  

Now that she's 8 she has her own shelve in the safe, she has yet to remember the combo but I do let her open it by her self when she needs her stuff.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The only reason to have a gun safe is to keep your guns from being accessible. If you are affraid of theft then install a good alarm system. It costs less and is more effective. Besides, you can get to your gun if you need it.


First of all an alarm system is a great idea as a supplement to the safe, I'll give you that. That being said what's the Police response time in your neck of the woods, here it could be 15 minutes before you see the first cruiser (in the grand scheme of things that's not a bad response time compared to those that live in very rural areas) all those guns could be gone before the first cop walks through the door. Especially if the bad guys know you have them. Not to mention criminal and civil liability in certain areas if firearms aren't secured and are used in crimes. The NY SAFE Act mandates safe storage in certain situations, for some a safe is insurance against criminal liability. Protection from fire is a concern for some also especially those with valuable collections. For me the safe was specifically to protect my firearms and important items from theft and fire. I also have kids and while my kids won't touch my guns without permission I can not say the same for their friends, it's important to me to keep other people's kids away from my guns, this is our responsibility as gun owners. Important documents can be stored in the safe also as well as other valuables. I really don't see where anyone could argue the value of a safe. If accessibility to a firearm is a concern for you you should probably carry one 24/7, in all actuality if you need one in a hurry it would be much better to have it on you anyway.

-Infidel


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have young Grandchildren that are here often, if the weapon is not on a person it is secured one way of another. Those not is use are in a vault.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Everybodys situation is different. My situation is such that, there are times when I can leave firearms out and accessable and other times I need to put them away. I see nothing wrong with the peace of mind that comes with having a good quality gun safe. I may not be sold on the merits of an Elock...I am completely sold on the idea of having a gun safe...


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The only reason to have a gun safe is to keep your guns from being accessible. If you are affraid of theft then install a good alarm system. It costs less and is more effective. Besides, you can get to your gun if you need it.


A couple of months ago, I worked with a neighboring fire department on a residential fire that destroyed the home. During salvage operations a safe containing hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of savings bonds, guns, cash, and other personal belongings was removed from the burned structure. The manual lock still worked, and all items and fire arms were undamaged. A safe is more than just security from theft.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

ajk1941 said:


> My Sentry Safe has the electronic key pad, but also came with a couple of keys that can be used if the key pad malfunctions.


this i have the same one


----------

